# Where are the Fleas?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have not seen any in Eastern North Carolina....on Dexter that is....


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I haven't seen any in Wa. yet either but Todd's been itching more lately (allergies maybe?)and so I treated the house and dosed him with Revolution just in case. 
As soon as it warms up I'm planning on treating the yard with Beneficial Nematodes since bunnies, squirrels, deer and stray cats and dogs bring the fleas to us...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I haven't seen any yet either. We treat the dogs all year round here.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Come to South Texas and feel free to take home a few thousand of the little darlings as pets. This year is extremely bad here


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We've been safe so far, but I found one loner mid-winter, so I suspect it will be a bad year here too. I already picked up a two-year supply of Frontline just in case.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I have to talk to my holistic vet about the flea issue. My last dog had very few problems with it, never on any flea meds of any kind. I think twice in her life the groomer found a single flea on her and dipped her, though now I would use some kind of herbal flea shampoo, probably. We have a lot more urban wildlife here (squirrels, sparrows and pigeons, stray cats and outside housecats), so I have a feeling this area is more likely to be flea infested. I am (so far) determined to avoid chemicals. I hope it works. At least she is half white, and white around her rear and tummy, so that might help me spot them, anyway. I'll use the nematode stuff on the lawn, and I'm still researching something I can apply on her skin/coat or feed that will help repel.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

In FL!! lol, my good friends dog had a bad case..I could not get rid of them when I lived there. Probably about the only things I like about living in the midwest is that the winter kills them & they're not much of problem where I live. None of ours have ever had them here.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I was hoping they wouldn't be as much of a problem here in SE Michigan because of the cold winters, but Jill says Cody gets them on his legs, and she lives about 5 miles away. I swear I think it's the squirrels. They come up on my deck railing and just sit there and scratch.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff has never had fleas. I sure hope he never gets them. Growing up, my dogs got them a few times...and so did I!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Diane, we have squirrels all through our yard too. It seems impossible to avoid fleas with those critters hanging out, unfortunately.

Robin (Havanasilks, not any relation to the silk dogs, is her name here) posted a natural flea repellent that had rosemary, lavendar & lemon in it at one point, but it wasn't on this forum. I should see if she still has that recipe.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Cool, thanks Kimberly, I'd love to know if you run across it. My husband is really into essential oils, but I'm careful to research and speak to my vet before using herbs and essential oils on (or in) a dog because I know some can be toxic to them, and even when not toxic, it's strong medicine sometimes. I read garlic and B-1 can help, and diatomaceous earth right on the dog. 

The squirrel situation is partly my fault, I think we'd have them anyway, but I've been feeding them since we moved here almost five years ago. There's a black one with a white tail who kind of became my "pet," I'm impressed with her longevity and resourcefulness because she's at least that old and has managed not to get flattened by a car like many of her kin! I told myself a couple months ago I was going to stop giving them nuts, but I've still been doling out a few to her and the cardinals. Right now, of course, I could kick myself.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We've had a flea problem since February. Hasn't been as bad the past 2 weeks. I just got my nematodes yesterday and will get them on the ground on Sunday. Maybe I can spray the squirrels with flea repellent. We have lots of squirrels here.


----------



## Havanasilks (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Kimberly....

It's easy, And yes, it smells wonderful! 

Pour 1 quart of boiling water over the following ingredients. Let steep over night. Strain through cheesecloth. Put resulting liquid in a mister/spray bottle. 

rind of one Lemon
rind of one Lime
rind of one Orange
rind of one Grapefruit
handful of fresh Rosemary and of Lavender (about a tablespoon each of dried herbs)

Keep it in the fridge to preserve it for up to two weeks..
The d-lemeone in this spray along with the rosemary oil will give 
your dog a beautiful shiny coat and keep fleas and other bugs 
away .. including mosquitoes, so you get extra heartworm protection. 
If your dog has dry skin or allergies add a teaspoon of tea tree oil 
and a tablespoon of Aloe pulp. Use the spray at least twice a week 
to keep the scent on the coat to repel bugs, and spray it around 
your doors and through the carpets. If it's a bad flea time, spray 
daily on the belly and feet to repel them.

In the words of Martha........."it's a good thing", (That was just for YOU, Kimberly...LOL!!)

Hugs,
Robin


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, this sounds really good, but again I have to talk to my holistic vet about this one because I keep reading that some oils are toxic to dogs, possibly the citrus oils, I'm just not sure, but I have spent the last hour (when I'm supposed to be working here!) searching on natural flea products, and here's a posting on Mother Earth News in a discussion about natural flea control where apparently something went majorly wrong with a similar recipe (though it sounds like she increased the strength on her own):

_Several years ago, (1992), I read the lemon peel recipe in an article called "Ten Ways to Flea-Free Your Pet" written in Organic Gardening Magazine by the then VP of The Humane Society. My dog was very allergic to flea bites and had four inch long hair. I made the "dip" and applied it with great success! So enthusiastic was I, that I doubled the strength and even blended the peels as to extract even more of the ingredient so affective in ridding my dog of fleas. My dog quickly started to show symptoms of internal pain and bleeding and suffered a slow, agonizing and irreversible death from having ingested the lemon oil I so cleverly put on his hair and skin. The emergency room vets wouldn't believe my suspicions that it was the dip and mis-diagnosed him until he died of shock, alone and uncomforted by me or any pain killers. I asked the last vet on call who finally agreed with me, who tried to help him with charcoal and Milanta, to perform an autopsy for cause of death. She reported "ulceration of stomach, small and large intestinal lining to near perforation". I contacted the Center for Poison Control for Animals and spoke with a vet there. He told me the VP of the Humane Society knew the dangers of this recipe because they did studies. Eight out of ten cats died after being dipped and though dogs were less, it was a well known fact that they too could die. I don't know what else to say other than be very careful of homemade recipes and any substance applied to your pets. I sparingly (two to three times a year, max.) used Frontline on my next two dogs and my cat and they all three died of cancer! What to do?_

That's not the first time I've read warnings about citrus oils on pets. I'm not even sure about the diatomacous earth now because some people find it's irritating to the skin and mucus membranes of both pets and humans in the house. I have not read too much on Borax yet.

Has anyone tried "Flea Treats?" : http://fleatreats.com/ It sounds like it's just a B-vitamin, no garlic, because even that seems controversial, I'm reading some reports that all alliums are toxic to dogs and cats, including garlic in dogs, though it's possible high quantities would have to be ingested. Right now I'm most comfortable with the Flea Treats, a raw diet and nematodes in the yard, but I'm not sure that will be enough. I know my husband will have a meltdown if we get a flea infestation, he's had a hard enough time getting his head around pee and poop accidents.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Robin! I loved the "it's a good thing" addition. LOL! For anyone who doesn't know, my girl Martha was bred by Robin and her registered name is Havanasilk's It's A Good Thing. 

Diatomacous earth can be drying. It is not a chemical, but is a mechanical killer of pests. It is safe for humans, but is drying and can be irritating in that regard.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

DE - Diatemacious Earth

Has anyone heard of this? My breeder does "all natural" rearing of her dogs and she recommended this to me for worms and fleas. I haven't bought it yet because I haven't heard or researched enough about it yet. Would appreciate hearing if anyone has.
--------------------------

I have been using DE almost daily for about six years now with zero problems. It's good for PG moms, too. It contains trace minerals that are not always available in cooked dog food.

The way the DE kills the parasites is by physical action, rather than chemically. To something really small, the DE is very sharp. Externally it cuts off the exoskeleton of the parasite. Internally it cuts parasites. At least, this is how I've always understood it from my research. However, something that is sharp to a flea, tick, or worm is still too small to be dangerous for a canine.
JMHO ;O)

For whatever it's worth, here is an article I had on my web site regarding DE. (Also see www.dogsadversereactions.com )

For many years, we have used a natural powdered product which is mined from a glacial deposit of fossilized diatoms. Diatoms were one celled microscopic algae whose walls consist of two parts and contain a mineral called silica. Organic farmers have used this product to get rid of a whole host of internal and external parasites for years and years. Under a microscope, diatoms have very sharp edges that when the parasite ingests the diatom, it will cut the insides of the parasite and it will die. Then your pet will pass the dead worm through and out its digestive system via the feces.

We recommend stirring DE into your pets food at approximately 1/4 teaspoon per cup of food (preferably soft food) daily for three to four weeks. This will rid your dog of the worms that already exist and the worms that develop from the larvae in fourteen to twenty-one days. This way you can be sure you are getting all the internal worms.

If one wants to get rid of fleas or fur mites without using dangerous chemicals, then sprinkle the powdery DE on your pet without worrying about damaging your pets liver. Additionally, when your dog grooms itself, it will ingest some of the DE and you will get a two-for-one product. Your dog will de-worm itself and get rid of fleas and mites at the same time.

As an excellent side effect, your dog will be getting the benefit of trace minerals in its diet as well just from ingesting this natural glacial deposit.

We have been asked many many times, "does this get rid of HEART WORMS?" For heart worm, we recommend that you add specific herbals to your dog's water for three weeks every two to three months as well as put DE on its food. This natural remedy forces the worm to release its grip on the heart muscle and allows the body to then be able to flush it from the system.

Using this procedure, our top quality show dogs never have to use any lethal chemicals for heart worm. We have always used DE and herbals, yet, to date have had zero problems with heart worm. Having a very strong immune system helps in this respect. A strong healthy dog will throw off parasites with assistance from natural remedies.

One thing we know for certain-----you can use DE every single day of the year to help keep worms at bay without any dangerous side effects happening to your best friend. That would be "over-kill", but at the same time would enhance your dog's diet. Now try using a chemical recommended by your conventional veterinarian every day of the year and see how long your little friend will last.

Get rid of worms, fleas, mites naturally. Don't use chemicals. Preserve your dogs health by preserving its liver and kidneys.

Are flea collars safe? No way! Flea collars are an extremely toxic chemical that is lethal to you and your dog's liver and kidneys. You need to pay really close attention to the damage this product will do to your dog or cat or rabbit. Get rid of fleas naturally with DE and protect your pet's life. Toxins will surely kill your pet at a young age. Start asking other dog owners and you will hear horrible tales of toxic deaths. It is terrible.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Diane - we had a "pet" squirrel too. His name is Felix. I used to feed him outside my sliding glass door. I could always tell it was Felix because he is missing part of an ear. Anyway, he got territorial and started climbing up my screen and pissing all over my window. That's when the food stopped!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have squirrels that live in the tree in front of my house. You should see their nests. A few years ago, the utility company came around to trim the trees around their wires. Well, they were getting a little too close to the nests, so I ran outside and made them stop. They in turn called a supervisor to complain about me. The DD came out and told the supervisor to calm down and leave me alone. The utility company left, the squirrels are still there and now if they need to trim my tree, they let me know first.


----------



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

We have had Giotto 14 months and never found a single flea...thank goodness! However, the ticks are relentless. I found three (all attached) on him already this week. He is on Frontline Plus but I am thinking of changing it to something that might be more effective, though I guess nothing is 100%. I am also going to get him the lyme disease vaccination as an extra precaution.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Ivy, I had the same thing happen with a diff. squirrel last year, several actually have climbed on the window screen looking for me and the nuts. I had to replace the screens and I stopped feeding all but the one with the white tail, who we named Trouble because we always see her running the other squirrels off from her stash. When we first moved here there was a brown squirrel I fed for about a year and a half, and I actually petted her once, she was almost tame. My husband named her Nibbly! We also knew her by a notched ear. She'd stand her front paws on the edge of a bowl of sunflower seeds that I held out for her. I didn't hand feed her because once she grabbed my finger with her front paws when she was taking a peanut and hung on, those claws were sharp! She was a polite little squirrel. She'd sit out there and wait for her nuts until I came out, never climbed on the windows or door frame, and she'd just leave if I didn't go out with food. One time there was another big male squirrel who wasn't too intimidated by humans either who wanted her food, I was crouched down on the deck, and she ran over with her walnut half and sat under my knees and ate it because he wouldn't bug her there. He was not happy about it. 

What I really wanted was a dog, but in the meantime the squirrels were my pets. I created a few monsters that way, and I probably have a more flea-ridden yard as a result. 

I think I'm going to order some of those Flea Treats and just check her every day while grooming. 

Can you use a flea comb successfully on a Havanese coat?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Has anyone seen fleas yet? Pulled a few tiny ticks off of Dexter the last few weeks, but no fleas yet. I am not complaining, I just want to know where the fleas are.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

They are here in Florida. I'm going to be trying the DE. We have been on Frontline, Advantix and Advantage the fleas seem to quickly develop an immunity.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Petaluna said:


> Can you use a flea comb successfully on a Havanese coat?


 On a puppy coat, you can get away with a flea comb with most coats. As they get older, it is going to be difficult with most. I have found the Chris Christensen rat tail comb (www.chrissystems.com) to be helpful, but it may not work on a really thick profuse coat.


----------



## Havanasilks (Jan 17, 2007)

*Another Effective & Safe Natural Option*

This stuff will handle the "more than a couple" type of flea problem....also
takes care of the ticks.....

http://www.cedarcide.com/

:suspicious:
Robin and The Naturally Reared Havanasilk Havanese
www.chocolatesilkdogs.com


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Robin, have you used that product? I just spent an hour on the website trying to figure out if the way they change the composition of the natural oil to make it "more effective" is safe, they use the word solvent, which maybe isn't an issue if it's not a chemical solvent. I am so freaked out about fleas because I sure as heck don't want them in my house or on my dog, and I don't want to use chemicals, either. 

I was going to try Flea Treats (for the b-vitamins that are supposed to repel fleas), but that may not be enough. We have a A LOT more urban wildlife here, not to mention lots of other dogs and houses close together than with my last dog where I lived before. I didn't even start thinking about fleas until recently because my previous dog only had a few show up - the groomer found them, but there was never a problem in the house.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hmmm.... this one looks like it might be a little more natural, or maybe the style of the website just appeals to me more (less scare tactics): http://www.cedaroil.com/


----------



## Havanasilks (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Diane,
You know, I just don't have problems with fleas. Even if the gang picks up a couple of hitchhiking little bloodsuckers at a dog show, they tend to just die witout any intervention on my part due in part, I'm sure, to the raw food.

I keep the Cedarcide on hand just in case and, solvent or not, I'd still rather have Cedar Oil as a back-up rather than Frontline or any of the other chemically poisonous incarnations....
:croc:
Robin and The Naturally Reared Havanasilk Havanese
www.chocolatesilkdogs.com


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I have just ordered DE from this site. My mother knows the guy so I trust it will be what it says.
http://heavenandearthpowder.info/


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Are the fleas in North Carolina, South Carolina?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, Robin, makes sense, and that's my plan. Could be part of the reason my Yorkie didn't get them. We have so many squirrels runnin' around our back yard that I figured she'd have more exposure here than in some places, but I'm going to use the beneficial nematodes in the yard, and if that doesn't work, the cedarcide.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lunastar said:


> I have just ordered DE from this site. My mother knows the guy so I trust it will be what it says.
> http://heavenandearthpowder.info/


How are you going to use it? In the food?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm going to use it in the yard and on the body. Not sure about putting in the food as they are on prescription food. I wanted to make sure it was the edible variety since they lick their feet all the time and my Bella is a grooomer. Does anyone feed it to theirs? I thought for fleas using it as a powder was the way to go, am I wrong?


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

My breeder uses it and recommended it to me. She feeds it to get rid of worms and sprinkles it on their body during flee season. She said if you don't want to feed it then when you sprinkle it on their body they will lick some of it off and it will work the same as feeding it so a flee and worm treatment.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Linda, I am getting tickled at you asking where the fleas are. Trust me, they will be here before you know it! We actually have much more problems with ticks here, but we start Frontline Plus the minute the hot weather starts . . . works like a charm on the ticks. Haven't seen anything yet, but just treated the lab and am picking up the Frontline for Jackson this week.

As far as squirrels . . . sorry, you can have them all! They chew the blooms off my magnolias, dig up the plants on my deck, eat up the birdseed they can get to, and we even had one come down our chimney once and reek havoc in the house. We thought someone had broken into the house until we saw the tracks in the bathtub! They carry all sorts of wonderful vector diseases, and their cuteness just doesn't sway me. They make nests in the oak trees and then drop all the mess from them in the yard. We also have chipmunks, voles, possums, raccoons, and deer, and I live in the city! So Frontline it is for us, but I do take the dogs off of it in the very cold months.


----------

